# real rust effect/weathering



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all,
Just thought I'd share a few tips I've learned/done recently. Lets face it. Out of the box, the loco's and rolling stock look pretty plastic! Lots of powders chalks available for various effects. I wanted realalistic rust effect on various details. For starters, some type of coating needs to be applied to get rid of the plastic look. Rustoleum sprays are great for this and bond well.
Now comes the rusting.
1st. Stuff called Scenic Rust, out of Britain and available at hobby stores. Mix the powder with a binder into a paste and brush it on. Then apply a oxidizer. This stuff is neat, especially if you want a heavy clump of rust. Drawback is the price! About $22 for a small kit. I bought a few kits so I'll save them for clumps of rust.
2nd. Looked into and found iron oxide powders relatively cheap by the pound. Bought some red and black. Can't get a reaction so far, but powder adds some nice effects, but keep it away from motors. It is real iron and magnetic.
3rd. This stuff is fantastic. Called 'Sophisticated Finishes'. Paint it and then apply the oxidizer for neat rust. Another even better effect I experimented with is first put a brushing coat of the red oxide powder and then apply this finish. Results are really neat! They also have a nice copper/green finish as well as others. Reasonably priced as well. Small kits available at arts and craft stores, or larger quantities on the web.
Lastly! Make your own system. Iron(and copper) powders can be bought in various grain sizes by the pound. Just need to get the right mixture for the oxidation.

Happy Rusting,
Len


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Can you get us some pictures.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I had a photo of the name of the battled stuff I used.??


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That caboose and gon look great, Marty! Heavily weathered, but in a realistic manner.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Whenever I can, I prefer to use Krylon. Most of the Rustoleum cans I buy suffer from none usability the next time I go to spray something. And I don't mean a year later, just weeks and even days later, they are worthless. I have never had an issue with Krylon paints. One other noteworthy item is the $.99 spray cans at Home Depot. Surprisingly, they never clog. I believe I have only seen black and white however, in this inexpensive paint.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

My favorite compliment I got on my trains was by accident. A friend was looking at some of my trains and commented that they were very nice but it was such a shame of how they had rusted. I agreed that it was such a shame when plastic rusts like that.

Whatever railroad runs that caboose and gondola are surely looking for some safety violation from the government. They scream lack of maintenance.


Doug


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, Those two cars do look very real. Nice job.


----------

